# The Landlord



## mzcelaneous (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen this? It cracks me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...q=the+landlord

Too bad some people are uptight about it. Boo. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 20, 2007)

ohh mann i saw this a couple of days ago...that little girl is adorableeeeeee...and will ferrell is hilarious of course..i loved it..soo funny!!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL Yes! I saw this on tv yesterday, I love it, it's so cute.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_LOL Yes! I saw this on tv yesterday, I love it, it's so cute._

 
It was on TV? Aw, I missed it. I can't believe this sketch got peoples panties all bunched up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's HILARIOUS!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 24, 2007)

haha yeah i've seen that - it's hilarious!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 1, 2007)

I saw it on tv... On Ellen. I then looked it up, and now my bf and I quote it nonstop.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 21, 2007)

It _is_ hilarious!  People just have lives that they can't cope w/, so they judge other people's lives and tell them where they have gone wrong.  Some people have to complain to think they are living. I'd like to pass out sedatives to lots of uptight people in this world.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

I love this video!


----------

